
Storytelling and chatbot making - ahuja_s
https://medium.com/@vaisaghvt/storytelling-and-bot-making-5fb1b5eaff9#.slxy35r7a
======
ahuja_s
One thing I hate about chatbots vs. apps is that I have to keep using the
"help" function when I forget what input I need to use to get something out of
it. Well designed apps are much better at educating people what they do than a
blank chatbot. In my opinion desktop apps are for more advanced users than
apps and apps are for more advanced users than intended or imagined users of
chatbots.

